# Conversion to Resident permit from Visit Visa



## nboddada (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi,
My hubby recently received the Short term Visit Visa from this new company to join them asap. The organization wants him to join immediately so they got the Visit Visa as the procedure for getting the Resident permit got delayed while getting the degree certificates attestated.

I checked the DNRD website and learnt that this Visa is valid for 30days since the entry date. So, how quick can his resident permit get processed after this?? Lets say if he enters UAE by 27/11/08, can he get his Resident permit processed within 15days from then??

My main concern with this is that he might not be able to rent a house, open a bank account and sponsor my Visa unless he has his Resident permit.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Firstly, don't panic. This is normal.

He won't be able to have his application processed for his residency visa until he is in Dubai anyway, as part of the procedure is the medical which has to be done here. Most people will enter on a visit or work visa in the first instance.

The time it takes for the residency to be sorted will depend on his company's HRD. It can be done in a few days, but generally will take a few weeks.

There are a couple of banks that will let you open an account before getting your visa, HSBC is one of them (I know, because that's what I did), and some landlords will also accept a letter from the company stating that the visa application is in progress. They will just want a copy once he gets it.

As for sponsoring you, you can enter on a visit visa, which can be extended for an additional 30 days if his is not sorted by the end of the original 30 days, and he can then sponsor you


----------

